# how do you count pixels selected in Photoshop?



## takeo (Aug 12, 2003)

Using the magic wand tool i made a selection of an object and I want to count the total number of pixels that were selected.  Is there some place I can find out that information?  besides counting one pixel at a time.....there's a lot.....  it doesn't have to be done in photoshop, so if there any other ways to do this that would be cool too.


----------



## bigbadbill (Aug 12, 2003)

Set your Units of Measure to pixels in Photoshops preferences. Then open your Info Pallette under the Windows pull down menu. This will give you height by width of your selection in pixels. However if your using the magic wand to make your selection, chances are you are not selecting a square area. This method won't work to give you the actual number of pixels for the "selection.


----------



## Urbansory (Aug 12, 2003)

Edit selection will allow you to resize the scale of a selection, which will give you a numerical info in the info window.


----------



## Arden (Aug 12, 2003)

Go to Image > Histogram.  It will tell you at the bottom the number of pixels in the current selection, or the whole picture if none are selected.


----------



## takeo (Aug 14, 2003)

thanks guys!  it's exactly what i needed.


----------



## Arden (Aug 14, 2003)

Your welcome.  I just discovered this feature as I was looking for it to help you, so we both benefit.


----------



## EmiKight (Mar 21, 2013)

In PS6, How come in Photoshop if you use the "quick selection tool", select an area, and then under "histogram" window, get a number of pixels from that selected layer, then move your selection, suddenly the pixel count changes. Does that makes sense at all?!

 Why would the pixel count change based off moving the sleected image? 

I am trying to select the white pixels on the face of an owl, I use the magic wand tool, right click, "similar", and then it select all those white pixels. It will read "3506". I click "command J" to create a layer out of the selection, move it to see it by itself, the pixel count changes to "4433".

I am trying to make this accurate and scientific for this project I am doing on the amoutn of white on owl faces of a species. I am stuck!


----------

